# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Who Has Creative Uses for 2-Liter Bottles?

## smhg

I remember a post from last year where Crash mentioned using 2L soda bottles for storing some items (food, I think.)

I was wondering if people could share how they use their empty 2L bottles.  

Thanks!

----------


## Ken

> I remember a post from last year where Crash mentioned using 2L soda bottles for storing some items (food, I think.)
> 
> I was wondering if people could share how they use their empty 2L bottles. 
> 
> Thanks!


Cut off the bottom.  You get a one-use funnel for a nickle.

----------


## crashdive123

Fish trap, food storage, canteen, noise maker, berry/wild edible collection, water filter, MRE heater bomb, crab pot marker, boiling water, knife sheath, automatic watering for potted plants, making sun tea, funnel, splint, pillow, bed warmer.

----------


## Justin Case

Ice Pack for your cooler .

----------


## linkmissing

freeze w/ water in yr lrg freezer and you have water storage and keeps the food frozen in power outage..
I also make a meat bee trap out of it in the summer.

----------


## Born2Late

Bird feeder,emergency trophy cup(when you forget a child's birthday you cut a bottle in half,turn the bottom half upside down and make a hole big enough for the neck to fit through.Push the neck through the hole and fasten the cap.Decorate with paint and shiny things,fill with sweets,instant forgiveness.),candle lantern.

----------


## crashdive123

Bailer for boat, winter road kit (fill several with sand), yellow jacket trap, paint storage.

----------


## Justin Case

Make a *ROCKET !*  

http://www.lnhs.org/hayhurst/rockets/

This is So COOL,,    I gotta try this !   Great Thread,,  Rep on its way to OP  :Wink: 

Easy Rocket w/ launch pad.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wate...ng-pad-simple/

----------


## Trabitha

I use them in my garden.  Add the little tip thing, and they are used to water my container plants.  I also cut off the bottom and use them as little, mini-green houses this time of year.

----------


## smhg

Thank you!  Keep ideas coming.

Crash - what kinds of food do you store, and for how long? I am really interested in using them for storage.  Since you also live in a hot, humid climate, are there any concerns?  We don't have air conditioning...during the rainy season, I cannot have a dry place to store.  Also, what did you mean by boiling water? 

Trabitha - do you have any pics about the green house idea?

JC - should I be concerned that you gave me a rep for leading you to something that shows you how to make a rocket?!  HA!!!

B2L - How do you make a candle lantern with one?  Great idea about the trophy cup!  I think I will try that for my kids birthdays (all 4 have birthdays within 30 days of each other.

I also like the watering can idea and a bunch of others...thanks!  I think I am going to look online for some bird feeder ideas.

----------


## Justin Case

> JC - should I be concerned that you gave me a rep for leading you to something that shows you how to make a rocket?!  HA!!!


LOL,,,  Not unless someone loses an eye or something  :Innocent: 

But seriously,,  I gave you the rep cause That looks like a fun project  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie

Careful with those rockets Justin, me and Winnie jnr used to make them when he was little. Done right they can go over a hundred feet in the air!

Oh and cut the bottle at and angle to make a scoop.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash - what kinds of food do you store, and for how long? I am really interested in using them for storage.  Since you also live in a hot, humid climate, are there any concerns?  We don't have air conditioning...during the rainy season, I cannot have a dry place to store.  Also, what did you mean by boiling water?


I store white rice, brown rice, split peas, lentils, black beans, navy beans, baby lima beans, lima beans, red beans, 15 bean soup mix, pearled barley, powdered skim milk, sugar, salt.  I still have not gotten a dehydrator, but when I do, dehydrated items will be added as well.

I store the 2 litre bottles inside, in a closet.  I have been doing it about five years so far - nothing has gone bad.

If you fill a plastic soda bottle completely full (no air space) and but the cap on it, you can place it directly in a fire.  The water will keep the bottle from melting, and it will reach boiling temp.  It's not something I would do on a regular basis, but in an emergency - just another tool in the tool box.

----------


## smhg

> i Store White Rice, Brown Rice, Split Peas, Lentils, Black Beans, Navy Beans, Baby Lima Beans, Lima Beans, Red Beans, 15 Bean Soup Mix, Pearled Barley, Powdered Skim Milk, Sugar, Salt.  I Still Have Not Gotten A Dehydrator, But When I Do, Dehydrated Items Will Be Added As Well.
> 
> I Store The 2 Litre Bottles Inside, In A Closet.  I Have Been Doing It About Five Years So Far - Nothing Has Gone Bad.
> 
> If You Fill A Plastic Soda Bottle Completely Full (no Air Space) And But The Cap On It, You Can Place It Directly In A Fire.  The Water Will Keep The Bottle From Melting, And It Will Reach Boiling Temp.  It's Not Something I Would Do On A Regular Basis, But In An Emergency - Just Another Tool In The Tool Box.


Thank You!

----------


## Ken

We learned something today, didn't we?   :Smile:

----------


## smhg

> We learned something today, didn't we?


I sure did!  Besides enjoying the people on here, I learn from this site every time I search for something I am studying...growing potatoes, making candles in altoid bins, storing food in 2L bottles, turbine energy or generator ideas.  My library of info is pretty well rounded b/c of the opinions of folks on here!

Oh, and I may just have to share JC's rocket idea with my husband so he and my son can do it together :-)

----------


## crashdive123

> Oh, and I may just have to share JC's rocket idea with my husband so he and my son can do it together :-)


MRE Heater bombs are easier, and more fun :Innocent:  :Innocent:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoXDELY1GpA

----------


## Justin Case

> MRE Heater bombs are easier, and more fun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoXDELY1GpA


well since you posted that,,  I guess I can post this,,,    This is what happens when you put dry ice in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yEn2...eature=related ,,,,    BUT DONT DO IT !!

----------


## RangerXanatos

> well since you posted that,,  I guess I can post this,,,    This is what happens when you put dry ice in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yEn2...eature=related ,,,,    BUT DONT DO IT !!


Already done it.  One of the most entertaining $5 spent...

----------


## Justin Case

> Already done it.  One of the most entertaining $5 spent...


They beat a fishing pole too  :Innocent:

----------


## Born2Late

Candle lantern-you make it the same as the trophy cup,just put a candle in the bottle neck.The sides of the cup protect it from the wind.

----------


## finallyME

I clean my empty soda bottles, then fill them with water for storage.  Free water storage containers.  Just make sure you get all the air out.

----------


## smhg

> I clean my empty soda bottles, then fill them with water for storage.  Free water storage containers.  Just make sure you get all the air out.


Thanks ME!  My husband has about 20-30 he does that with as well.

However, why do you mention getting all of the air out?  Does the air allow 'stuff' to grow inside the bottle?  Dumb question, I am sure.

----------


## Trabitha

> Thank you!  Keep ideas coming.
> 
> Crash - what kinds of food do you store, and for how long? I am really interested in using them for storage.  Since you also live in a hot, humid climate, are there any concerns?  We don't have air conditioning...during the rainy season, I cannot have a dry place to store.  Also, what did you mean by boiling water? 
> 
> Trabitha - do you have any pics about the green house idea?
> 
> JC - should I be concerned that you gave me a rep for leading you to something that shows you how to make a rocket?!  HA!!!
> 
> B2L - How do you make a candle lantern with one?  Great idea about the trophy cup!  I think I will try that for my kids birthdays (all 4 have birthdays within 30 days of each other.
> ...



Sorry...I didn't want to climb the hill to get pictures from my veggie garden. LOL!  Yeah, yeah.  I'm lazy.   :Tongue Smilie: 
This is one of the juice bottles that I've been using in my parental garden over one of my strawberries.  It's been cold out here over night...  :Frown: 

You use the 2 liter bottles the same way.  The mouth at the top allows for pollination and for air so that it doesn't get too hot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

> Does the air allow 'stuff' to grow inside the bottle?



Yep.  Stuff needs air and moisture.  Take one out, stuff can't survive.

----------


## preachtheWORD

I use empty soda bottles in the garden.  I cut them in half and bury the top section upside down, with the soil almost to the top, next to my tomato plants.  When I water my tomatoes it works like a funnel to take the water right to the roots.  You don't lose much water to evaporation this way, and it doesn't just get soaked up by the dry soil.  My Dad uses coffe creamer cans the same way.  We just drink more soda than coffee.

----------


## grrlscout

Upside-down planter?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Go-G...ging-Planters/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty good stuff Grrlscout.  When you get a chance, stop on by the Introduction sections and tell is a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## linkmissing

see Rick's post on soda bottle bombs

----------


## grrlscout

> Pretty good stuff Grrlscout.  When you get a chance, stop on by the Introduction sections and tell is a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14


Done!  :Banana:

----------


## crashdive123

> Done!


Woo Hoo!  Now you're family. :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Darn quick and easy food and water dog bowl for the backpack

----------


## Beans

I used some old webbing, a discarded oxygen mask, from an EMT friend and some plastic tubing to make my grandkids some *spacemen/pilot/divers looking gear.  Total cost was under $2.00

They are getting hours of fun out of it.

* depending on what they are pretending to be.

The webbing became the the back/shoulder staps, held together with chicago screws.
 The tubing was attached to the bottle neck and then to the oxygen mask, which was held on  to their face with the elastic stap that came with it.

----------


## DickensCPA

Wow, my little use for 2L soda bottles is about to sound lame. I change my own oil in everything we have. My 4X4 truck, my wife's mini van, Harley, 2 4 wheelers, riding mower, push mower, weed eater and bass boat. I have a catch pan bought from an auto parts store years ago. It holds 10 qts.

We have a fleet of vehicles at my company and a shop. Some company comes by and pays a small amount to pick up our used oil and recycles it. I have to keep my trans and diff fluid separate. I fill my stock of about 20 2L bottles and when I hit my limit, I throw them in the back of the truck and bring them to the office to dump. Been reusing most of my bottles for 6 or 7 years.

----------


## Rick

Actually, that's a great use. I did the same thing with plastic 1 gallon jugs for years until I retired. Our garage had a recycle tank, too. Now I take it to the city's hazardous waste disposal site using the same jugs. They take the oil for free, dump my jugs and give them back to me.

----------


## welderguy

> Wow, my little use for 2L soda bottles is about to sound lame. I change my own oil in everything we have. My 4X4 truck, my wife's mini van, Harley, 2 4 wheelers, riding mower, push mower, weed eater and bass boat. I have a catch pan bought from an auto parts store years ago. It holds 10 qts.
> 
> We have a fleet of vehicles at my company and a shop. Some company comes by and pays a small amount to pick up our used oil and recycles it. I have to keep my trans and diff fluid separate. I fill my stock of about 20 2L bottles and when I hit my limit, I throw them in the back of the truck and bring them to the office to dump. Been reusing most of my bottles for 6 or 7 years.


 I think thats a great use of 2lt bottles.

----------


## Pict

Fill them with cement and poke a length of chain down the neck before it sets.  They make a great boat anchor.

Here in Brazil they use them for making brooms.  They have a jig that cuts the bottle into a long spiral strip about .5 cm wide, like peeling an apple.  This strip is then cut into bristles for the brooms.

My friend down here picked up a canteen cover that fits a 2 liter.  It looks like a longer version of the army canteen cover.

Clear 2 liters can be used for solar disinfection.  Fill them with raw water and leave them in the sun for eight hours on a black surface.

If you're in a tent or shelter turn on your flashlight and stick it up to a full bottle, it turns into a glow lamp.  I do this with my 2 liter Platypus bags all the time.

Mac

----------


## Chris

cut the top off. turn upside down, instant mini greenhouse to help propagate plants, or protect from late frosts.

----------


## DickensCPA

The reason I started looking for options to transport used oil and settled on 2L bottles is they work better. I have two pans bought from auto parts store YEARS ago that can be closed up and used for transport, but everything like that leaks. 

Have you ever noticed the things at the auto store sold specifically for that purpose? The caps are thin. There are maybe two threads. The two threads are far apart. Ever tried to tighten a top on something and you barely turn it and it goes past a stopping point and starts over? Recipe for a leak.

A 2L bottle cap is around 1/2" thick and a number of good tight threads. You can really crank those tops and not over spin.

Another thing I use a 2L bottle for is what I call my no mess oil filter thingy. LOL! If anyone has changed the oil on a Harley, you can't get the oil filter off without a mess. I cut a 2L bottle into a specific shape to fit under the filter. It catches the oil and funnels right down to my pan. 

Another use for 2L bottles. A lot of fishing boats have flotation material between the floor and hull. If you get a leak and that stuff gets wet, it's a goner. I know of quite a few people who have dug all of that old stuff out and put empty 2L bottles in its place.

----------


## TucsonMax

> I clean my empty soda bottles, then fill them with water for storage.  Free water storage containers.  Just make sure you get all the air out.


Agreed, I do the same and more.  I keep every milk, soda, juice, etc container, wash them out and put the in the attic.  Now, you can't store drinking water in old milk containers and even the plastic in the soda could break-down a little in my 120 degree summer attic, but you CAN store non-drinking water in them, water for bathing or dish/clothes washing etc.   In the desert water is a huge issue (as you can guess) and we get 12 inches in a good year, so these hundreds of containers serve as my third level back-ups.

----------


## lucznik

> Great idea about the trophy cup!  I think I will try that for my kids birthdays (all 4 have birthdays within 30 days of each other.


I'm in a similar boat.  All three of my kids have birthdays in the same week.  Makes for interesting birthday parties...

----------


## Glenarden

So all of the water I've stored isn't good because I left air space? I used bleach in it. ???

----------


## Rick

You can store water in 2 liters bottles such as soda bottles just fine.  If it's tap water then there's really no need to add bleach either. The air space doesn't matter in storing water.

----------


## Glenarden

> You can store water in 2 liters bottles such as soda bottles just fine.  If it's tap water then there's really no need to add bleach either. The air space doesn't matter in storing water.


Thank you!

----------


## Winter

Emergency flotation device. Didn't see that one here yet.

MRE heater bombs are so awesome. We would leave them on the trail behind us to scare the crap outta the OPFOR.

----------

